# OUT NOW: Originals Cinematic Frozen Strings🎉



## Spitfire Team (Jan 6, 2022)

Eight of London’s finest string players performing a selection of fragile, experimental techniques at the quietest of levels –intimately captured at the world famous Lyndhurst Hall, *AIR Studios*.


These brand new recordings are inspired by the distinctly icy tones and unconventional playing techniques of Spitfire Audio’s bestselling Albion Tundra.


3 signals — Close, Tree, and the aptly named Super Close, recorded using clip-on mics attached to the bridge of each instrument, providing an extremely detailed and precise sound.

Watch the Walkthrough: 



Buy now at the link in bio for just £29/$29/€29 👉🏼 https://bit.ly/3HD3CRK


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi @Spitfire Team 

Thanks for the Wonderful sounding string textures this library offers. I also love the sound of the super close DPA mounted mics on the instruments, would be nice to see this feature in more of your upcoming libraries. It should be a very useful library, and it's also conveniently accesses via this one library. I also have Albion Tundra, so CFStrings will very nicely complement it. 

Purchased. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## ism (Jan 6, 2022)

Amazing. More evidence that you can just never have too much flautando.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Jan 6, 2022)

No Brainer of a purchase. One of my favourite libraries is Albion Tundra and I've used their frozen strings patch on a number of productions. Guess I'll return to these to add this one.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 6, 2022)

Great one @Spitfire Team - I predict an early 2022 sales hit. The entirety of VI-C will purchase this I gather.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jan 6, 2022)

Sounds wonderful!


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 6, 2022)

Could the wonderful sound be contributed to the omission of the Violas ?


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 6, 2022)

So cold and so warm at the same time...how do you guys do it Spitfire?  

Love the articulations, the number of players, the sound, the detail, everything !


----------



## daan1412 (Jan 6, 2022)

Fantastic! Wonderful sound and articulations. It's perfect for a piece I'm writing right now, really glad it came out today.


----------



## from_theashes (Jan 6, 2022)

Sounds fantastic and is a steal for 29 bucks! Will be a great addition to Neo and Chamber Strings  Glad to see "Super Sul Tasto" since this is a patch I really enjoy in the Albion Tundra walkthrough-video.
Yeah, one day I will grab Tundra... but this is great to use in the meantime.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 6, 2022)

Burning Strings next please, I'm cold!!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jan 6, 2022)

from_theashes said:


> Sounds fantastic and is a steal for 29 bucks! Will be a great addition to Neo and Chamber Strings  Glad to see "Super Sul Tasto" since this is a patch I really enjoy in the Albion Tundra walkthrough-video.
> Yeah, one day I will grab Tundra... but this is great to use in the meantime.


I have Neo but noticed almost all articualtions are in NEO aswell and also super small ensemble. Don't see how I would benifit from this. But Tundra I understand since it is a super big ensemble. But this seems like a NEO string Light package. A no brainer of course if one does not own NEO. This sounds amazing! But, so does NEO


----------



## Illico (Jan 6, 2022)

I really enjoyed the latest 30 second of the EXPANDING HORIZONS — DAN KEEN demo, this chord progression stuck me, and the sound texture excited me. Great!


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jan 6, 2022)

I would love to see the chord progression--would take me a long time to figure it out.


----------



## ism (Jan 6, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Could the wonderful sound be contributed to the omission of the Violas ?


Aaaack! I miss the violas in Tundra! Part of the challenge of composing with it is that the low and hi are so different, so (gloriously) intense each in their own right, and there there's a gap in between that you have to find ways to leap across. There are ways to do this, and it's even sometimes a generative compositional problem to work through. But I've also had more than a few "My kingdom for some violas!" moment with it.


----------



## ptram (Jan 6, 2022)

ism said:


> Aaaack! I miss the violas in Tundra!


Use violas from any other library! The result will be unpredictable, so it will sound totally natural!

(Just kidding!)

Paolo


----------



## oxo (Jan 6, 2022)

what a wonderful library! i can't stop playing with it. the perfect addition to tundra. thank you spitfire for the fair price.


----------



## artomatic (Jan 6, 2022)

These strings are hot!!


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 6, 2022)

artomatic said:


> These strings are hot!!


Did you happen to put them in the Microwave ?

That's going to defrost them too fast. Be very careful handling them.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jan 6, 2022)

These sounds absolutely gorgeous, well done guys!!! but damn I wish we could go under the hood and enable the pitch bend wheel, just like I did on the Frozen Strings labs back in the days (and in Tundra as well). it adds another dimension to the library and it's quite lovely. Maybe there's a way to do it in the Spitfire engine, but never found it. Such as shame. I get that the recording might not be served well with it, so maybe that's why they never enable it, but at least making it as an option in the engine (instead of going in under the hood) would be good. If anything, we could use this as sound design. Maybe I'm alone wishing for this, but I know it served me so well on the Frozen Strings and I know I was really looking forward for the same with this one. @Spitfire Team if you're reading, maybe for a future update?   Anyway, thanks again for this superb release!


----------



## labyrinths (Jan 6, 2022)

Grizzlymv said:


> Maybe I'm alone wishing for this


You’re not alone! I always want to pitch bend strings, too. I blame Mica Levi.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 6, 2022)

labyrinths said:


> You’re not alone! I always want to pitch bend strings, too. I blame Mica Levi.


The excuse for not including pitch bend is usually that it's not realistic to bend the room. But I say that should really be up to the user to decide. Of course you can resample the libraries and apply pitch bend that way...


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 6, 2022)

labyrinths said:


> You’re not alone! I always want to pitch bend strings, too. I blame Mica Levi.


Could that be done using Melodyne ?


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jan 6, 2022)

Illico said:


> I really enjoyed the latest 30 second of the EXPANDING HORIZONS — DAN KEEN demo, this chord progression stuck me, and the sound texture excited me. Great!


The last bit reminds me of the chord sequence to ‘everything in its right place” by Radiohead


----------



## Bereckis (Jan 7, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Could that be done using Melodyne ?


In my opinion, yes. I already drove a lot with Melodyne.


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 7, 2022)

I too feel the lack of pitch bend, I use it all the time and also use the microtuning feature for quartertones in kontakt. It's sad that the spitfire plugin doesn't have these features, I can see it really working well for these strings.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jan 7, 2022)

C´mon Spitfire, let us pitch bend our strings!!!


----------



## Markrs (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## synthnut1 (Jan 9, 2022)

Always good to see reviews done by Simeon…..His involvement and his devotion to the products that he has reviewed,has done a good job of emptying my wallet !


----------



## jamessy (Jan 18, 2022)

Can you even still pitch bend in Kontakt? I tried just now with SCS and I couldn't get to the controls


----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 18, 2022)

jamessy said:


> Can you even still pitch bend in Kontakt? I tried just now with SCS and I couldn't get to the controls


It depends on whether the library is locked or not. If you don't have the spanner icon and get the gears instead, you can't get to the necessary controls.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jan 18, 2022)

My first purchase from SA after quite some time. Although I own Tundra and several other libraries with similar aesthetics, I see myself using this quite a lot, especially for doing backgrounds for some of my piano-centric pieces. The close perspectives sound particularly gorgeous, but the ambient ones are equally impressive. What perhaps excites me the most about CFS (no pun intended) is the possibility of doing more dense chord voicings without the usual build-up. The library also seems like a good candidate for the Valhalla treatment when needed (as do most of them).


----------



## robgb (Feb 2, 2022)

labyrinths said:


> You’re not alone! I always want to pitch bend strings, too. I blame Mica Levi.


Call up Pitch in the CC lane and play with it there. Attach a CC controller to the envelope and have fun.


----------

